

Digg Reader Update - coloneltcb
http://blog.digg.com/post/53203926175/digg-reader-update

======
flixic
From their original blog post I had an impression that they will try to mirror
Google Reader's API and features: "We hope to identify and rebuild the best of
Google Reader’s features (including its API)"[1]

Now they haven't mentioned API at all, they haven't replied to a question
about Reeder, and they did put quite a lot of focus on their web and mobile
apps.

A conclusion I draw from this is that they don't want to be a dumb syncing
API, and just like Twitter, they want to control the clients (their own apps).

[1] [http://blog.digg.com/post/45355701332/were-building-a-
reader](http://blog.digg.com/post/45355701332/were-building-a-reader)

~~~
dustingetz
Or, reader is harder to build than they thought.

------
Gormo
It's nice that lots of folks are jumping in to fill the void left by Google
Reader, but if there's one thing that the Google fiasco has proven, it's that
we need a standardized, open protocol for synced RSS reading, to break vendor
lock-in. Maybe something as basic as hosting OPML on WebDAV, with extensions
to support read/unread states, sync dates, and other reading-related metadata.

I've switched my calendar and contact list away from Google to my own server
running OwnCloud; it'd be nice if I could sync my feeds there as well, with
support for a common protocol available in lots of clients.

~~~
juliogreff
As a feed reader developer myself, I find your idea for a standardized
protocol very interesting. I don't have much experience designing protocols,
but I'd love to help if someone is working on something like this. I have some
friends who would love to see such a protocol implemented on all these readers
we're seeing coming out every day ;)

------
pkfrank
I'm encouraged that they seem to have embraced that _simplicity is key_. I
don't want a feature-filled RSS client; I want the same, zero-frills,
experience that I've been enjoying with Google Reader.

------
alphakappa
After switching to Yoleo Reader [1], I don't find myself missing anything from
the old Google Reader. Highly recommended. (I have no affiliation with this)

[1] [http://yoleoreader.com/](http://yoleoreader.com/)

~~~
nacs
Same. Coming from Google Reader, Yoleo is the one that I've found to come
closest. It's clean and fast and I've had some great support when I've needed
it.

It doesn't seem to have the endless scrolling that GReader had however but
does have the Reader keyboard shortcuts to move through the feed articles.

~~~
jpatokal
Am I missing something? Endless scrolling is the reason GReader wiped the
floor with the competition, without it Yoleo's not the same at all, plus it
has a three-column layout. Also, with Ubuntu/Firefox, the navigation keyboard
shortcuts don't seem to work... except in the right column, which I don't need
in the first place?

~~~
jamiebikies
I'd say you are missing something :)

I'm in the process of implementing a "headline mode", as mentioned here and
elsewhere that will bring that sort of two column functionality for those who
like it.

Also regarding the shortcuts, you're using Firefox? I noted in the blog and
through my notification system that users using firefox will have issues with
shortcuts until I squash whatever bug is causing the problem.

~~~
vicaya
The end-less scroll of feeds in GR is not just a UI feature. It's an
incredible/killer data feature that let you go back to the entire history of a
feed (since GR start to capture the feed for anybody), even if you just
subscribed to a new feed. It's content sharing at its finest.

GR is not just feed aggregator but the most complete feed archive ever existed
-- am I the only one who realize this?

I don't think there'll be an adequate GR replacement, ever! unless G donates
the feed archive to the public, which I think would be one of the best things
G can do now.

~~~
ivank
You are not the only one to realize this.

[http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Google_Reader](http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Google_Reader)
has backed up 30 million feeds so far. (And needs everybody's OPML files to
back up more.)

------
vicaya
I've been procrastinating on migrating, hoping for a last minute change of
mind from G :)

One of the main reasons I stuck with G is searching of my 200+ feeds over the
last 5 years. Looks like none of the alternative services would ever support
that. GR's been increasingly faster for me as well, probably due to lighter
load from people migrating off?

Google takeout only exports a small amount of metadata (starred/shared etc.).
I wonder if anybody already wrote a script to suck down complete feeds (must
support gr:continuation), so it can be indexed later?

~~~
akkartik
I stopped using it the day of the announcement. I took the shortcut out of my
bookmarks, deleted the app from my phone, and exported my feeds one last time.
It felt a bit like a breakup. I don't think I'd go back if they changed their
mind. Some things aren't put back together that easily.

By the same token, I'm not switching to somebody else's closed replacement.
From now on, my RSS reader will always be an open-source thing that runs on my
own servers. It might be klunky at the start, but if it truly matters I'll
invest in it.

~~~
speg
Have you looked at News Blur? The code is available to you if you want to do
exactly what you said. I'm using the paid version and while it's a solid base
it could use a few improvements.

~~~
eli
It's still got some rough edges. I've had trouble with the Android app in
particular.

~~~
conesus
Which I just updated a few hours ago. You should find the Android app to be
leaps and bounds better, faster, and more stable.

------
caycep
So where does this space stand at the moment? Off the top of my head, I can
think of:

-this (Digg) -feedly -feedbin -theoldreader

There's probably a ton that I am missing

~~~
nthitz
Been using NewsBlur and I been liking it so far.

~~~
hilko
Same here. There's something 'off' about it, compared to google reader, that I
can't put my finger on, but it's good enough for my needs.

~~~
conesus
I would love to know. Any hint as to what's strange?

~~~
jpatokal
Too much... stuff. Lots of small buttons IN ALL CAPS. Irritating UI
"helpfulness" like (just one example) overriding right-click on article
titles, so you have to right-click, aim pointer, left-click to open the
original in a new tab.

The showstopper for me is the lack of infinite scrolling, although only today
(after using NewsBlur for several months!) did I realize it's apparently
_intentionally_ crippled so I'd go upgrade to the premium version.

~~~
hilko
Think that's it. I just looked at Yoleo Reader
([https://yoleoreader.com/](https://yoleoreader.com/)) and realized that the
clean look of that is exactly what I want/need, and what I miss with NewsBlur.

I got a premium NewsBlur account primarily because it was the only non-google
reader with good keyboard support. And I kind of like the attempt to add
social and commenting features.

But I might move away if I can get a cleaner UI with full google reader-style
keyboard support.

This problem could be solved with a 'minimal' skin, perhaps?

~~~
pramodliv1
Yeah. The combination of NewsBlur's speed and yoleo's minimalism would be
perfect for me.

~~~
hilko
And keyboard shortcuts!

------
nothxbro
It looks good, but I am wary of using any of these guys stuff based on how
fast they 'pivot' and shut things down.

~~~
gaadd33
Is there anyone from the original Digg team still there? I was under the
impression the brand got bought by Betaworks but the team went to the
Washington Post or something like that.

~~~
robotmay
AFAIK it's just the name that's left.

------
webwanderings
Looking forward. I will give this a serious try as I am not a Feedly fan. The
first key is in them providing absolute control to the users for the selection
of their content and the stuff they would rather see on their own (instead of
platform dictating what we should see and read).

~~~
nayefc
Why is everyone hating on Feedly

~~~
webwanderings
I didn't use the word hate.

------
msutherl
If I could ask for one thing: no thick header obscuring my reading experience.
75 pixels already go to the Chrome header. Let the text fill my screen.

------
da_n
I signed-up to feedbin last week and I like a lot so far, same focus on
simplicity (basically it is Twitter bootstrap UI and a few important
settings/options). Digg Reader is one of the few others I have considered,
look forward to seeing what they come up with.

~~~
Chanel_Bunnell
Feedbin doesn't have a trial period. Is that right, or am I missing it? Credit
card up front seems a bit harsh.

~~~
da_n
Correct, there is no trial period and it is a bit harsh, but I already decided
I wanted to pay for RSS this time around and something about feedbin appealed.
Only thing I would like to see it stats, and I suspect Digg Reader will be
good at that.

~~~
loudandskittish
I wish it didn't block videos.

------
nakedrobot2
I haven't tried anything I like, yet. Here are my requirements:

1) fast! 2) both web version and mobile app that syncs with the web version 3)
the same or similar interface to Google Reader

It seems Digg might have this eventually (they say they're working on an
android app)

TheOldReader doesn't have a mobile app, and it is quite slow. But I like their
interface on the web :)

------
antihero
I think I missed the whole RSS thing - what exactly is the benefit to RSS
readers - is it really so much better than visiting a few sites and reading
the articles there? What sort of feeds do people read, and why was Google
Reader so much better supposedly?

~~~
bumbledraven
RSS is especially good for sites that you like but that aren't updated
frequently. I follow probably 100+ sites, each of which only updates once
every month or so. It would suck to have to visit them each individually to
check for updates.

~~~
kansface
But how is that different than visiting any other link aggregate service like
HN?

~~~
krrrh
Because you choose the news sources and you see everything they publish on
that particular feed. A good example here might be the blog of an open source
project that you rely on. They may make a post every month or two when new
releases are made. You care enough that you want to be aware of the post, and
you know it's unlikely that you'll see it on HN, but it's not urgent enough
that you need an email.

Another good use case is webcomics. You like to read every new xkcd when you
have time, and you don't have to worry about loading the page and not seeing
any updates. Friend has a blog or tumblr that you feel obligated to follow,
but you don't want to ever have to load it up and see stale content? RSS is
perfect for that. Like reading David Brooks when he has a new column, but
wading through Paul Krugman and Maureen Dowd is a chore? Just subscribe to the
RSS feed on his author page.

It's also useful for other things, for instance jungle disk provides an RSS
feed for backup jobs. So do many bug trackers.

------
ubojan
I hope Digg Reader will be simple and usable product, because there aren't
many quality replacements for Google Reader. I have to say that I transitioned
successfully from Reader to Gwene (RSS/Atom to Usenet News gateway) so I can
read articles in any Usenet reader (I use new Opera Mail). Unfortunately AFAIK
Gwene doesn't support import from Google Reader, but that shouldn't become an
obstacle for people with modest amount of subscriptions.

~~~
hymloth
Try noowit [http://www.noowit.com/pbeta](http://www.noowit.com/pbeta). It
supports importing your Google Reader account, and offers a truly personalized
view of your feeds.

------
prathibhanu
I am using [http://multiplx.com](http://multiplx.com) for the last 2 months
and pretty happy with it. It has its own engine and most of the google reader
features.

------
mmuro
Right now, I'm in a "wait and see" approach for my Google Reader alternative.
It's a bigger decision than at first glance, especially if you rely on phone
apps for consuming.

------
austenallred
> Our focus will be on *Android app...

And no mention of iOS.

Does that mean they're not going for iOS first? If so, that's a very
interesting decision.

~~~
at-fates-hands
> And no mention of iOS.

And no mention of WP8 either.

It's no wonder I continue to feel the tug of going back to Android in another
few months for my next upgrade.

~~~
nayefc
Neither Android nor WP8 get priority for obvious reasons. Cutting edge apps?
iOS.

------
lazylizard
was mentioned on hn some time ago. i'm fine with it. can't be easier to set
up..there's no setup...
[https://github.com/tontof/kriss_feed](https://github.com/tontof/kriss_feed)

[http://managingnews.com/](http://managingnews.com/) is quite nice too.

------
michaelhoffman
Releasing this less than a week before Google Reader shuts down seems daring.
I hope Digg is ready to scale in a big way.

~~~
bifrost
They should have some resources to pull in if they need to, they're smart guys
:)

------
uptown
Anybody got a replacement that'd allow me to continue using the desktop Reeder
application as my front-end?

~~~
jasonpbecker
Feedly, Feedbin.me, Feedwrangler [1]

[1]: [http://www.macstories.net/news/reeder-to-add-support-for-
fee...](http://www.macstories.net/news/reeder-to-add-support-for-feedly-and-
feed-wrangler/)

------
kwerty
And while Digg was busy copying Google Reader, somebody was busy copying Digg
- [http://squiz.at](http://squiz.at)

:)

~~~
Angostura
You haven't looked at Digg for a couple of years, perhaps?

